# Plow on an old Army 5 ton?



## SamWJones13 (Dec 11, 2009)

I've been looking around a bit here and there for a good work truck. I came across a place in Western wisconsin that fixes up the old Army 5 tons and sells them to the public for a decent price with warantees and all that. My questions is has anybody ever used one of these for work? Does anyone know who would make a plow for something like that and how much are we talking for price? I figure for the miles, they're a great price and they'll definitely get us noticed on the road, but it needs to serve a purpose in the winter too. They seem pretty similar to city trucks but I don't even know who makes the plows for those.

Here's the website for an idea of what they are...

http://www.oshkoshequipment.com/products.cfm?pid=2&cat=2


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

interesting idea. if your plowing roads or super huge open lots I think it would work good. I mean 6 wheel drive is enough for me to say hell yes.plus if your in the dirt removal business you wouldn't have to worry about getting it stuck anywhere real easy


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Those are pretty cool. Low hours but 60's models. I would imagine a lot of maintenance and difficulty finding parts. Definitely still cool though. And is it just me or do they dump closer to vertical than a normal dump truck?


----------



## SamWJones13 (Dec 11, 2009)

I think it's just a bad ass looking truck too... it's different then what we see around here usually. I would have it painted to match our company colors but other than that it would be ready to go. I e-mailed these guys and they said it should be able to haul 6 yards of materials and an equipment trailer with 2 bobcats no problem (30-35,000 lbs).


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

That would be awesome!!! I bet you could push one hell of a plow with it too!


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

Tough to find parts and maintain. Any municple plow company could upfit the truck. Costly though. $7-10K. I guess the question is... what is the price of cool?


----------



## dually one (Oct 30, 2009)

i got a buddy whos has 2 of these trucks super cool to drive and his run great ones a dump ones a flat bed


----------



## bru z71 (May 10, 2009)

*oo dam*

thats would be the best plowing rid strong as **** hard to break but when you do good luck finding anything to match up

but would look like a dam nice truck with a blade on herussmileyflag


----------



## HALH VT (Nov 14, 2003)

Take a look at steelsoldiers.com. They can answer all your questions, and some you didn't know you had


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

There are some guys around here that use them as work trucks in the summer. Never seen one with a plow I have considered one for summer use.


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

i have a buddy that has one for sale and it has a plow.


----------



## loudredram (Jan 29, 2008)

The company i used to plow for had one. We used to plow big parking lots with it lack of heat and powersteering kinda suck but it was a blast to plow with would go through anything


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

holy #$%^ those big tires a plow plus the truck and no power steering?? some body had to be wesportwesport


----------



## SamWJones13 (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm pretty sure these do have power steering. I imagine the older models didn't but as far as I know the ones I've looked at do. Sure seems like an all around good work truck besides trying to find parts. I know those guys have all sorts of parts in stock but that wont help much when they're 10 hours away and it's dead on the side of the road.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

In the late 60s, I drove an M54A2 (5 Ton) every day on convoys; Then we got M35A2s (2 1/2 Tons) after about ten months.

The M54A2s had power steering, the M35A2s did not. The tires on the M54A2s were 11x20. The M35A2s were 9.00x20.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

they'd be a nice plow machine for a big, wide open lot


----------



## Dave Preuhs (Dec 26, 2008)

You're better off to find an old Oshkosh or FWD snow plow truck that is set up for plowing. I bought this '72 Oshkosh from Martin County, Mn. several years ago and it had always been maintained and kept in good running condition. I got a whole pallet full of spare parts and spare tire and rim for 11 grand and drove it home. It has air ride seats, good power steering and 2 very hot heaters. I use if for township work.


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

I pass that place all the time on my way up to my family's cabin. I've never stopped there though. I think it'd be a great plow set up although I'm not sure if those are street legal.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Those 5 tons look awesome and I like the idea but many times those military trucks arent built for speed. So unless your not going any faster than 45-50mph i would pass. Plus i bet parts are expensive and could be rare.


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

Or just go here and pick one up for a few hundred bucks: http://www.govliquidation.com/list/c7587/lna/1.html


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

We passed an old army truck in Az. last winter , being towed on a on a trailer , later that day We saw the tow rig parked in a wash ,and the army truck headed across the desert , there was no road , just a path , just assumed they were heading to a mine up in the distant mountains .
Bob
Chk. out the Bobbed Deuce ( Thats what We saw in Az. , only $ 7500 ) http://www.100dollarman.com/ 
http://www.100dollarman.com/trucks.html http://store.colemans.com/cart/m35a2-cargo-truck-2½-ton-deuce-and-a-half-p-2093.html

http://www.tatratrucksusa.com/index.html

http://www.easternsurplus.net/


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

These trucks definitely lack creature comforts of other similar vehicles, but they are still cool.

Check out http://www.steelsoldiers.com/


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

I would love to get a mining claim in Az. and buy one of the Bobbed Deuces to access it , the gold mining club We joined has over 2500 acres of gold bearing claims We can play in . One of the members has a old army truck/camper , and stays right on the claims .
We made it 9 1/2 mi. into there base camp and another 3 mi. to the beginning of the claims in Our 1 ton van . ( the best part is , with our new business we started last year , We can write it off .  )

I also like these , looks like it might plow OK.
http://www.libertyminimog.com/

Bob


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

This guy can fix you up with a truck

http://www.boyceequipment.com/5tontrucks.html


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

stroker79;915790 said:


> Those 5 tons look awesome and I like the idea but many times those military trucks arent built for speed. So unless your not going any faster than 45-50mph i would pass. Plus i bet parts are expensive and could be rare.


ya but are you going to travel great distances with a truck like that? That's almost a lot truck, you put it on a lot where maybe you think you need two loaders but only have one and this truck would make up the difference. it's kind of like that sicard i have in the pic, same thing just about, uselss for travel so i stick it where it can service within a half mile radius on several different lots


----------



## SamWJones13 (Dec 11, 2009)

Keep in mind this would be more than just a plow truck for us. I need something that can be used year round. I would like something that could handle 5-10 yards of gravel and haul an equipment trailer with 2 skid steers if needed. We do a lot of hard scapes so the more materials we can haul ourselves, the more money we can make. As for speed, most of our work is done in a 15 mile radius and the speed limits are only 45-50 anyways. Every once in awhile we'll be on the free way for something but not too often. I know it wouldn't have all the luxuries of the newer trucks but I think we could spend a couple grand to put nicer seats, radio etc. etc in there and still save some money compared to an international or something a long those lines. The biggest truck we've used for work is a 1 ton so I'm not trying to be the expert here, all your input is appreciated. Thanks for all the posts everybody.


----------



## D Mack (Dec 27, 2009)

I can tell you that nothing, and I mean nothing will stop that truck. Here on Long Island we use them as "Stump Jumpers". We convert them into fire trucks for brush fires. We put huge push bumpers on front with steel bars all around. A pump and water tank on back all closed in with diamond plate. Guys ride in the back spraying hoses as we go thru the woods. The one we have is only a 2.5 ton with a monster turbo diesel. The thing sounds like a jet when its running. These trucks go thru the woods like a bulldozer. I have seen them knock down trees about 15 inchs in diameter. Go up and down sharp inclines and drive on angles that you would think for sure would tip it over. With the right driver there is nothing it cant do. 

The draw back is that it is not easy to drive. The seat is a steel frame with about an inch of padding. You sit at pretty much a 90 degree angle. No power nothing! Visibilty is horrible and forget about defrosters. I dont think it would be comfortable for a long night of plowing.


----------



## SamWJones13 (Dec 11, 2009)

good point... maybe a new set of seats or some preparation h


----------



## SamWJones13 (Dec 11, 2009)

I wish the government would figure out how to put some decent seats in their trucks. I've spent a little time in Humvees and those things suck too. They've got two positions, uncomfortable and really uncomfortable. Anyways, I would plan on spending some extra money to have it painted a flat black or something a long those lines and have a radio, cb etc. installed. If it's going to be used daily as a work truck, I think I could justify spending some money to add a few modern comforts.


----------



## D Mack (Dec 27, 2009)

*moved*

Here are a few pictures.


----------



## SamWJones13 (Dec 11, 2009)

They've got quite the roll cage on there.. no wonder the visibility sucks. They look like they're well suited for the job though. Thanks for posting those.


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

nice trucks. one's not ripe. one's just right, and the last one's gone bad lol...


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

A bobbed deuce would do the trick. $9500.00 and it yours


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

We use those for the forestfire service in Jersey too........They are pretty hard to stop, but we have more 450s and still some power wagons, but I really wonder if one of those would take a pusher like Redmans sicard if you put enough weight in the back?????


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

They're cool and everything, but when you can go to an auction and buy a old county truck thats 10-15 years old with an under body blade plus a front plow for about seven grand, it's kind of like whats the point.

Those old army trucks are cool to look at, but it just seem like a International or Ford/Sterling you could get into a lot cheaper and would be much more civilized.


----------



## Rickslawn (Dec 27, 2008)

I think you can use gas or diesel fuel and maybe propane.about 5mpg. I know a guy that has 2 one with a cab and one with a canvas top, like a convertable.3000.00 each. there is a gov web site that auctions them once in a while. Ill try to find it and post it later.
I wonder if hiway equiptment in cedar rapids iowa would make a plow.

thanks
R


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

bike5200;962186 said:


> A bobbed deuce would do the trick. $9500.00 and it yours


 That is pretty much what we passed out in Az. last winter , but You can buy them here for $ 7500. or they will convert Yours for $ 2500.
Bob
http://www.100dollarman.com/trucks.html


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

Bandit;915960 said:


> http://www.tatratrucksusa.com/index.html


Following that link to the last two video's on this page:
http://www.tatratrucksusa.com/ATT Tatra Videos.html led to some entertainment!


----------



## bhadden (Nov 4, 2002)

Five ton is a lot of truck. I've been running a deuce and a half for many years (it's a lot of truck too). All depends on your application. Parts are easy to come by and as a bonus they don't break very often. I love mine (ten miles off the pavement).


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Hadden,
Got any pics of that beast besides your avatar? It's awful small!! Thanx


----------



## bhadden (Nov 4, 2002)

A couple of pics I have handy.


----------



## tiaquessa (Jan 24, 2010)

Dave Preuhs;915692 said:


> You're better off to find an old Oshkosh or FWD snow plow truck that is set up for plowing. I bought this '72 Oshkosh from Martin County, Mn. several years ago and it had always been maintained and kept in good running condition. I got a whole pallet full of spare parts and spare tire and rim for 11 grand and drove it home. It has air ride seats, good power steering and 2 very hot heaters. I use if for township work.


That my friend is one awesome truck. It looks like is can push a heck of a lot of snow.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Never happen, But I'd be interested to see them plow side by side...........


----------



## pennsylvaniaboy (Dec 2, 2009)

the deuces are not hard to find parts or work on. these are good trucks. for plowing etc i think the 53" micelins liked the ones on the site you listed in the 1st post arent the best for winter plowing. i would find some tready 9.00 20's. bobbing them is a good idea and will greatly improve maneuverability


----------



## bhadden (Nov 4, 2002)

What pennboy said!
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=94280&stc=1&d=1297893326


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

Just seen this on quik craigslist search for my area. If you want a oshkosh jump on this one. http://rmn.craigslist.org/cto/2202276200.html


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

Seriously debating selling my truck and making that a daily driver .


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

how do you run a 12 volt plow pump off the 24 volt system on the truck


----------



## bhadden (Nov 4, 2002)

I've got three group-31 batteries, 'bottom' two in parallel, the 'top' one in series. Run the plow direct to the batteries, using the bottom 12V. Obviously the 'top' battery has to put up w/ a hotter charge from the alternator. I rotate the batteries every year and have a 24V Solargizer across the bank. Got seven years out of my last set.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

We've got one at our remote family camp- course we have 2 unimogs up there too...one of them has a rotary blower and was used for clearing parking lots many years ago.
5 tons and even deuces are incredible trucks but really not practical for daily work trucks- Tires are expensive unless you use the standard "grave diggers", as can be the parts. Fuel consumption is incredible, especially with the Multi-fuel engine - 5MPG is GOOD mileage.

The military is not interested in soldier comfort in any vehicle - it is a war time vehicle for severe service. Remember too the Deuce is really a 5 ton truck and the 5 tons are 10 tons- they rate them for battlefield conditions which is half the on-road capacity.
When I first got into business and got my Chevy I wanted to get an old Ford AA or similar for doing the light deliveries like mulch and short loads of loam and was really thinking about a Deuce for the heavy stuff. Had the opportunity to pick up another 5 ton a few years ago and was thinking the same way you are- put on a big plow and pick up the neighborhood association that was bugging me to submit a bid and replace their contracted company but I ultimately decided the costs of running that kind of truck were not worth it compared to a standard on road class 7 or 8 truck.


----------

